# 2014 Fray In Ferndale Updates



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

With the 2014 Fray In Ferndale race coming up in just a few days, it's nearly time for all of us participants to find out how well we've done our homework. Months of building and practicing all come down to this exciting T-Jet race event. 

I know there are several racers who frequent this board along with me who will be battling it out on the tracks of The Fray. For them and any others interested to follow the event, I will post news of the days as it unfolds. Our plan is to arrive Tuesday, 2/25 and start to get settled in and begin some practice and car tweaking (not twerking). 

Hopefully, other racers will chime in with their news as well. See you there!

Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck to all,but especially my local brothers!:wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Good luck to the EAST COAST boys. Bring it home.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll see you tuesday, Al!
Go STL!

Ron


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Good luck to all,but especially my local brothers!:wave:


Right on Cyber Bully, we are behind you 100% :dude:


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

good luck at the fray


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i kinda follow this race from afar. it,s cool to see just what exactly goes on there and the spirit of compitition. and i have read that greg kondrak will be show casing the new formula k cars that have the 3d printed chassis for guys to try. and maybe a head to head race? but i,m mostly curious about is will the new dash chassis be eligable to race this year? i,ll be reading this thread for all the updates and outcomes. thanx for the info. and remember " if you aint cheetin you aint tryin. lol. best of luck to all the clubs.:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I hope you're right about the Formula K cars. That would be cool! Haven't heard anything to indicate that the Dash chassis would be eligible yet, if at all. Too early to tell.

Thanks for all the well wishers.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> I hope you're right about the Formula K cars. That would be cool! Haven't heard anything to indicate that the Dash chassis would be eligible yet, if at all. Too early to tell.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishers.


Maybe next year on the dash chassis,AL bring back 4 formula ks for iroc.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck to all the HT'ers heading to the FRAY. I hope to be able to race with you there next year. 

Tom


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Al dont forget us guys on the Fray board with some updates !


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Please Al no videos of you twerking. Good luck to you and Mike bring home the gold. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Got here at 5:30 Monday as the tracks were just getting brought in the hall. By 6:30 they were ready to run on!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*fray*

we want pics every day guys.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ajd350 said:


> I hope you're right about the Formula K cars. That would be cool! Haven't heard anything to indicate that the Dash chassis would be eligible yet, if at all. Too early to tell.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishers.


what's the initial impression from the Fray crowd on the T-Dash?


----------



## roundmound49 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Fray*

Please Post Some Pic's of the cars!!!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

honda27 said:


> we want pics every day guys.


Honda i have a race pic on the Fray board for ya ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Guys what is the fray board???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Greg W said:


> Guys what is the fray board???


a web site?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://thefrayinferndale.com/

here is the web site


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

honda27 said:


> we want pics every day guys.


Then come out here and take some. We just got back from the track. I'll try to load them up tomorrow.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

lenny said:


> what's the initial impression from the Fray crowd on the T-Dash?


Not yet, but there will be.....


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Leaving now for the Fray, should be there about 5 ish pm. Hope to meet some HT members.


----------

